# Bildkalender erstellen



## Apple (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Ich erstelle jedes Jahr einen eigenen Kalender (1 Blatt pro Monat). Wie kann ich die Kalenderdaten (sprich die einzelnen Kalendertage + Bezeichnungen Mo-So) automatisch generieren bzw. importieren. Es gibt zwar einige Programme, die aber sehr wenig eigene Kreativität zulassen.

So ungefähr meine ich das:


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi Apple!

Ich kenne leider keine Möglichkeit, wenn das Design wirklich verändert werden soll, denn dafür müssten die Tage usw. ja auf einzelnen Ebenen liegen.
Aber ändere doch einfach das Layout. Somit würdest du dir viel Arbeit sparen.
Ein simples und leicht änderbares Layout wäre z.B.

Januar

1.
2.
3.

usw.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Apple (4. Oktober 2004)

hmm, so hatte ich es bisher gemacht, aber wenn die Sonntage noch andersfarbig sein sollen und jeder Monat mit einem anderen Wochentag beginnt, dann wird das langsam arbeitsintensiv.

Trotzdem Vielen Dank für deine Info.

Gruß
Apple


----------



## jensen (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auch Kalender gestaltet. Das Grundgerüst bei dir kannst du zum Beispiel in einem Vektorprogramm über das Bild legen. Verändern musst du dann nur den Monatsnamen und die Tage müssen auf dem richtigen Wochentag liegen. Das kannst du recht einfach mit Tabulatoren machen. Also die Tage (1 bis 31) liegen dann in einem Textrahmen mit entsprechendem Zeilenabstand über der Hintergrundtabelle mit den Wochentagen.

Soweit verstanden? 

Jens


----------



## Apple (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Jens,

Ich habe deine Beschreibung jetzt auch nicht ganz verstanden, was wohl an meinem fehlenden Wissen über Vektorgraphiken liegt. Zumindest hört es sich auch genauso arbeitsintensiv wie die Variante mit der Textebene an, die ich bisher verwendet habe. 
Es wäre halt schön gewesen, wenn es eine superschnelle Möglichkeit der Kalendergenerierung gegeben hätte, die auch noch schnell einige gestalterische Möglichkeiten geboten hätte. 

Trotzdem Danke!

Greez
Apple


----------



## jensen (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi Apple,

wenn du es in Photoshop machst, dann kommt die Variante mit der Textebene dem nahe, was ich meine. Da müsste man dann ebenfalls mit Tabulatoren arbeiten, um die Wochentage auf den passenden Wochentag in der Tabelle zu schieben.

Eine "superschnelle Möglichkeit der Kalendergenerierung " wüsste ich nicht, fände ich aber auch etwas langweilig, weil ich als Gestalter Herausforderung suche.Im Prinzip ist es mit der Tabulator-Methode gar nicht so schwer zu lösen.

mfg!
jens


----------



## Consti (8. Oktober 2004)

Vllt auch noch einen Tipp von mir, der mir heute morgen in der Schule gekommen ist (Relistunde):

Du kannst ja als Grundlage immer einen Kalender mit Tagen von 1-31 nehmen.

Du kannst jetzt folgendes machen:

1. Du erstellst ein Raster, in dem die Zahlen von 1-31 drin stehen. Montag ist dabei Tag 1
2. Nun kopiert du diese Ebene 6x, sodass du am Ende 7 Ebenen mit Tagen hast
3. Jetzt verschiebst du den 1. Immer einen TAg weiter - also auf Dienstag, dann in der nächsten Ebene auf Mittwoch, usw.
4. Da der Monat IMMER mit einem dieser Tage anfängt, kannst du dir jetzt immer die passende Ebene raussuchen, diese Einblenden, ggb. die 31 löschen (bzw. im Februar noch mehr Tage)
5. Fertig ist der Kalende!


----------

